# NationalGunTrader.com Seeks Vets or First Responders



## NationalGunTrader (Jan 26, 2012)

NationalGunTrader.com, the Internet's first multi-merchant marketplace for the firearms industry (think Amazon for firearms), is seeking merchant reps - these openings would be best for folks who love the firearms marketplace, outdoors, and all things America.

Work from home
Solicit merchants to open storefronts on NGT
Rep between NGT and the merchant
Get paid every single time your merchant sells something on the NGT site

Send us and email if you, or someone you know, might be interested.

Thanks!

[email protected]


----------

